
U.S. astronauts' selection process for flight still a mystery - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/09/15/with-more-chances-fly-space-than-ever-before-us-astronauts-are-still-unsure-how-they-get-picked/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/dFv2a](https://archive.vn/dFv2a)

